# crickets



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

is there a gizmo that i can use to feed crickets to a cham i dont have a cham yet as im still reseaching them but im kinda feared of creepy crawlies just wondered if there was something i could possibly use instead of my fingers. Picked up a wax worm yesterday for the first time and freaked done the dance and every thing o/h says i will need to get over my fear of bugs cos if i want a cham ill have to feed it but if i get a gizmo he will be ok


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I think these look ok if you want minimum contact with crickets.
Lee's Kricket Keeper
They come in different sizes too


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

We use tweezers to get hold of our livefoods. I can't believe you picked up a waxworm, ewww.

TBH you'll have to get over the fear cos they WILL escape. No matter how hard you try to cricket proof, there's always one you'll hear chirruping under your bed one night!!

I've heard that the cricket keeper doesn't allow air to circulate properly, which kills the cricks, but don't quote me, I've never tried one. PLUS when one crick dies in a box, you should remove it asap cos it gives off gases that'll kill the others.

Really gross, I hate bugs, but you get used to them! Just wait until your first mealworm bites you.. lovely..

PS Locusts don't chirrup and smell better, and they're purdy..


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Definitely get some tweezers, best thing I ever bought!!!! I hate creepy crawlies too, but my love of leos makes it all worth it! (i've even started breeding mealies now, and for someone who squeals and dances like you, that's quite an achievement!)

Agree with previous post - locust/hoppers are SO much nicer to deal with than crix - not so quick, no noise, no smell, and actually look quite cute if you can get over the fact they are bugs! :lol2: 

Good luck - am sure with a bit of perseverence, and desire to have a cham, you'll overcome the fear!!!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

if they escape i really dont think i could get a cham unless there is a way of the bugs not getting out couldnt i just put one in at a time or something and if i knew that waxworms bite i wouldnt have picked it up but it was on the floor and i cant step on bugs ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww it would be all squishe under my shoe nope no way


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

It's corny but.. said:


> I've heard that the cricket keeper doesn't allow air to circulate properly, which kills the cricks, but don't quote me, I've never tried one. PLUS when one crick dies in a box, you should remove it asap cos it gives off gases that'll kill the others.


You could always drill (small) holes into the sides to help with circulation. 
I think im gonna get one of those keepers though.
Day 1 and i already got crickets hopping around my bedroom


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

nah seriously i couldnt sleep can i not get a secure tub to keep them in and just shove some in and wait while the cham eats them or something cos all this escaping is really putting me off now


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah that cricket keepers thing looks ok. You dont need to touch them that way. You would however need to transfer them from the shop container to yours but you would no matter what you use.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

thats what my nxt door neighbour is for


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Not sure how good it is but manufacturers reckon this is as good as live ones 
, ZooMed Repti Cricket


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

what is it dried crickets or something


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah freeze dried and dusted so you just have to feed it to them


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you cannot rely on canned crix, ur cham may not like them [once u get one]
also you at some point are gona have to handle a cricket..be it with tweexers, a glove or a piece of tissue.. YOU WILL HAVE TO AT SOME POINT.
Comes with keeping insect eating reps.

However by keeping the crix in a lees crix keeper or even just the same sort of thing without the tubes [so basically a ventialted plastic aquarium] and a pair of tweezers and some disposable [non powdered] plastic gloves...you should be ok.

The worse thing to do is to keep them in the little tubs they come in..they will escape from them and also they are more likely to want to jumpp out.
Keep the crix clean and fed with plenty of eg cartons or toilet roll tubes to hide in and the crix should be relatively well behaved for you.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

ill get to the stage eventually when i will hold a cricket its just the thought of them round the house loose its kinda freaking me out my cat would have a field day aswell eating all the escapees


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I hadn't held any until today. They dont bite (god i hope not anyway) and are a bit jumpy but so long as you grab em they are ok.
Mine are in the original pot and was a nightmare trying to get em all back in... my own fault for leaving lid off lol


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

im sure the rep shop near me sells them in a biggish kinda tub with holes in the lid are they the ones they escape from and if it is couldnt i just sellotape shut untill i need them


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah you could tape em shut. I keep mine in the same tub I get em in, and pop weetabix, crick food and fruit/veg every day so they're fed well. But then, mine are gone in 6 days, and still some will die. 
Plus you can buy roach traps to put under furniture etc to catch any that do escape?
To dust them with nutrobal and calcium, I picked up a supersize cola cup with lid from the local cinema. I tweeze a crick into the cup, shake em up and they're ready!


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

i always use my hands :-D mealworms, waxworms, crickets and locusts they all get picked up and thrown in. the occassional bite but it doesnt hurt or anything!! cant really help with the whole phobia thing, i've never really had one...i kind of enjoy playing god with livefood !


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tops said:


> I think these look ok if you want minimum contact with crickets.
> Lee's Kricket Keeper
> They come in different sizes too


these are really good
and really easy
also a handy way to keep all ya crickets or locusts together
:grin1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they escape cos they are stuck in a horrid little tub and cramped.
with one egg carton to climb on for all of them lol.
imo anyway.
also the lesser the ventilation the quicker mould develops etc, just think its easier and nicer to keep them in a larger container.

Crickets can bite, have been bitten once or twice is all.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

chuffin hell im gonna have to do something about my phobia of them or no cham for me and i really want one so ill be brave ish ill still be doing the wee dance and all lol lol


----------

